# MAC for Luella ***Photos***



## Lolita (Jul 12, 2005)

If anybody has any CP connections in the UK, these will be available at Harvey Nichols stores in late july/early august -- According to the MA my friend spoke to in Birmingham. She knew of them, but no details, as she said she didnt have update for another week or so. I'll be calling (rather, my friend will be calling) around then to find out a definite release date, so if anybody is interested I can share that info when I get it.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jul 12, 2005)

i want that peach one damnit,.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 12, 2005)

they are sooooo pretty... i was fortunate enough to grab the last 3 from my saks .. i got 2 trot on and one pink...


----------



## Terresa (Jul 12, 2005)

Just an FYI, I called NYC Saks this morning and got one of each.  When I asked if they had them, she said, "yes, but we have a very limited quantity, how many did you want?"  I told her one of each and she went to check...possibly against a waiting list and came back and told me they could.  The only bad part?  The stupid $12 Saks shipping fee!  Anyway, they have them in, and it's worth a phone call for those of you that still want them!


----------



## MacLover (Jul 12, 2005)

I can't believe I was able to get one of each color from the Saks in Birmingham, AL.  I just received them today.  They would only sell me one of each color because they are LE and only had a few.


----------



## MrsWaves (Jul 12, 2005)

I called everywhere on Saturday before the big hype was out, so I was able to get 8 total (4 of each color) I'll keep 2 of each color then probably swap the others for some wishlist items or something.  I ordered mine from the Saks in Tampa & New Orleans. Luckily I have a saks card so shipping is always free!  Both stores were surprised I wanted only 4.  I also scored rebelrock post cards since my counter NEVER gets them and I didn't get any w. my last mac order (bastards!)


----------



## MacLover (Jul 12, 2005)

I was going to wait and get mine when I went to New Orleans, but when I realized how fast they were going I figured I better not wait!  So I ordered mine over the phone from Saks in Birmingham, AL.

I also ordered 2 more Pink Pink To Make The Boys Wink from the Saks in Ok.  I should be getting those this week.


----------



## niecypiecy (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsWaves* 
_I called everywhere on Saturday before the big hype was out, so I was able to get 8 total (4 of each color) I'll keep 2 of each color then probably swap the others for some wishlist items or something.  I ordered mine from the Saks in Tampa & New Orleans. Luckily I have a saks card so shipping is always free!  Both stores were surprised I wanted only 4.  I also scored rebelrock post cards since my counter NEVER gets them and I didn't get any w. my last mac order (bastards!)_

 
Are you getting any of the peach ones that you are going to swap?  I will totally get you something off your wishlist for one!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 12, 2005)

I am soooooo sadddddddddd. I got pink pink make the boys wink but they were out of trot on...which is the one I really wanted...


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 12, 2005)

Well hopefully I have both of them coming eventually, one from Orlando & one was very kindly CPd for me.  The craze for these things is unreal though, and it stressed me out all day yesterday trying to track them down.  (It was stupid of me to care so much!) Not to mention that the people at Saks NYC put me on a waiting list Monday to be called when we could order, only to find out people were calling them on Tuesday right & left & were getting to order! They never even called me and I was on the dang list, and just random people were calling &  buying them! Grrr!  And the guy that supposedly took my information acted like I was bothering him and even sighed when I asked to be added to the list!  I know lots of people were calling and he probably felt harrassed, but &@#*!  Oh, well...


----------



## MrsWaves (Jul 13, 2005)

New Orleans has both colors still (as of 6PM today!) I've been calling to check for makeup buddies.. the # is (504)-581-7723 I talked to a very helpful guy who I have forgotten the name if.

Saks @ Charleston had 5 pinks left as of 6PM today. 

I wouldn't even call New York at this point, SA told me they have gotten "a ridiculous amount of phone calls about these luella's and they still don't know how so many people found out so quickly" I let them know it was on the internet and to keep expecting calls. 

Tampa Saks was THE nicest EVER IMO.  The counter manager said she welcomes any business and will happily answer questions.  What a great lady!  

All together I believe I've called/talked to 15 Saks/mac counters. It is UNbelievable how every one of them said something different.  

The Luella's ARE still out there! 
 I just used the search option on the mac site to look thru stores state by state (that's what happens when I'm sick at home w. strep all weekend!!)

In conclusion- Don't give up and DON'T pay a crazy amount on ebay for them!


----------



## missmac (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm such a geek...after seeing these tlc's here on specktra i just had to have them! I woke up Monday morning early to start my "mac trackdown".

I ended up pre-ordering from Orlando, but they weren't going to ship out until the 25th. Then I got a call back from Charleston that I could purchase and they would ship right away. I ended up buying from Charleston (2 of each color).

Then Orlando called me back saying they were going to go ahead and release right away, so they had already charged my CC for 2 of each. I went and picked those up, and now have the 4 from Charleston on the way! Wheee!

I'm going to use some of them for gifts, and then stash the others away. Even though it was frustrating tracking them down I had a great adventure!

And I have to give credit to all the MAC employees across the country who helped me. EVERY one who said they would get back to me did! Even if it was to tell me they had sold out. They got such a kick out of the whole frenzy. One MA didn't even get a chance to get a Luella for herself, they sold out in hours!


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 13, 2005)

are these lipglasses? and by mac for luella, does that mean it would it be sold at a mac counter?


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 13, 2005)

ohh their tlc's, i get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## niecypiecy (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsWaves* 
_In conclusion- Don't give up and DON'T pay a crazy amount on ebay for them!_

 
I am in Canada though - I could call all day but they still won't ship to me here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I have to try to find someone to CP or swap but I think I will end up paying an arm and a leg on ebay - it sucks


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmac* 
_And I have to give credit to all the MAC employees across the country who helped me. EVERY one who said they would get back to me did! Even if it was to tell me they had sold out. They got such a kick out of the whole frenzy. One MA didn't even get a chance to get a Luella for herself, they sold out in hours!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i must agree... i had to track down 2 more for my sister and i spoke to the nyc and orlando store.. BOTH OF THEM called me back as they promised and i was actually able to get 4 more ( 2 of each color)! 2 for my sis, and 2 for one of my best friends who doesn't live here!! excellent excellent service!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  the frenzy for these is UNBELIEVEBALE!!!! both ma's i spoke to said they couldn't believe how many people were calling for these... they had other stores from all over the country calling as everyone sold out sooooo quickly!!! they both got a kick out if it...  apparently the trot on color is the most popular and is the one that sold out first.. i can see why cos it's sooo pretty!


----------



## Star (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_I think I will end up paying an arm and a leg on ebay - it sucks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly.  It's going for insane prices now, but wait until every Sak's has totally run out... it's gonna get worse.


----------



## Jen1234 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charleston and Orlando are sold out. NYC had me momentarily excited when they said they had some in stock but then they transferred me to someone else who said they are sold out. Bummer! 


I must be the only person who just wants 1 pink one


----------



## Jen1234 (Jul 13, 2005)

whoa, ask and ye shall receive! i just scored a pink one from saks!! unfortunately, it was the last one they had. but san fran has a waiting list going. i suggest to anyone still looking to try to find smaller cities that people wouldn't think to check.


----------



## MacLover (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL~Was it from the Saks I told you about?


----------



## Jen1234 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes! Thank you SO much!!


----------



## MacLover (Jul 13, 2005)

Your Welcome!  I'm glad they still had one left.


----------



## SheRiot (Jul 13, 2005)

both are beautiful! *swoons*


----------



## Dulce (Jul 14, 2005)

The Houston Galleria Saks only has Pink Pink to Make the Boys Wink left.


----------



## asraicat (Jul 29, 2005)

try your local pro store in canada


----------



## souraznhunnie (Jul 29, 2005)

very pretty colors! does anyone know when Pink Pink make the boys wink will be available on the MAC website? they said the 28th but it is STILL saying it's not available to order yet....gosh i want to order it NOW so that i can order it together with Trot on!


----------



## Star (Jul 29, 2005)

They were available on the Canadian website for a while and now they are both sold out.


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Aug 13, 2005)

i cant see any photos?


----------

